# NABBA British Finals



## 3752

So who is going they are taking place at the floral hall in southport on the 30th of May...

it is an excellant show with some of the top physiques in the UK on show....

i will be there Friday - Sunday hope to see some of your there


----------



## weeman

i'm there in class 2  i should be standing at the rear of the stage mostly but i will be there lol


----------



## weeman

lol mate after my showing at the weekend its a wonder Ser hasnt made me get loser tat'd onto my ass lol

lol only joking,i know i'll get a call out,should be near the end when they are making us also rans feel like we didnt diet for nothing lmao:wink:


----------



## 3752

you need to believe mate....

whay do you think you will not be competative?


----------



## weeman

i'm just not lean enough this year Paul for various reasons,preps not been the best,so confidence has taken a knock in that sense,if i am able to turn up skin tight i wouldnt care if i was a non placer so long as i can be my best that day,just feels like i'm knocking my pan in just now and not getting anywhere tho.


----------



## weeman

plus,and i know bodyweight means nothing,but i'm probably giving away 2st+ to most of the guys that are likely to be in the top 6,again if by some miracle i could shed the last of the fat i need to get off then that wouldnt bother me as its not the first i've gone against much bigger than me and beaten them,but i need to be in that condition in the first place to have the confidence to carry myself.


----------



## ElfinTan

We will be there with goody bag as promised!!!!


----------



## weeman

and i will be scoffing my way thru whatever you allow me too as soon as i get off stage tan lol


----------



## big silver back

I'll be there friday to sunday, my misses gotta make a weekend of it!! Looking forward to seeing some good physiques on and off stage. :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Brian you have 10 days left and a lot can be done mate have confidence and get your ass on the treadmill.....

My wife is flying up on Friday so we will be making the most of a weekend in a nice hotel with no kids....


----------



## marticus

Pscarb said:


> So who is going they are taking place at the floral hall in southport on the 30th of May...
> 
> it is an excellant show with some of the top physiques in the UK on show....
> 
> i will be there Friday - Sunday hope to see some of your there


 Old warrior qualified at north west, 2nd to brian connoly, probable winner at britain. Nigel cox looked amazing at north east in over 40s. Had the bottle to deplete 3 days with fats, starting to get condition, for my last stab at 50s. In over 60s next year, Sully thinking ahead! See you there, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## coco

ill be there watching, cant wait

shouting for the ROCK , and brian and everyone else lol

good luck everyone


----------



## Ser

i'll be there with my airhorns, heels and shotest of the short skirts

I'll be easy to find....just look for the wee munchkin at Tan's goody bag...


----------



## Jem

I will be there !


----------



## bigricky

I'll be there competing in class 4!


----------



## ElfinTan

Mrs Weeman said:


> i'll be there with my airhorns, heels and shotest of the short skirts
> 
> I'll be easy to find....just look for the wee munchkin at Tan's goody bag...


*think she better start baking and freezing!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## supercell

I'll be there. Looking forward to a weekend of great physiques and plenty of chat.

Look forward to seeing everybody up there.

Lets see if I can NOT get £700 stolen this time!!!LOL

Be good to see you Paul and perhaps grab some food and then some more!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Having not really followed NABBA this year perhaps someone could give me a run down on the physiques to watch out for in their respective classes.

All I know is Sturrock in class 4 and Titterton in class 1 will be tough to beat.

I got a sneeky feeling a class 4 will win the overall this year!!!

J


----------



## jvormawah

well i supose im bein biased but Barrie Vormawah from class 2 =P


----------



## coco

james, ian sturrock is looking very good this year.

cant wait to see the line up tho - as always itll be a very high standard im sure.

but hes my tip (im biased tho) lol


----------



## mm2009

What time does the actual show START ? Poster says Judging STARTS at 10.00am and other have told me CHECK IN is 10.00am

I have called Nabba HQ without response and emailed them without response 

I will be doing Class 3 and want to plan my Schedule....Tanning etc....


----------



## supercell

coco said:


> james, ian sturrock is looking very good this year.
> 
> cant wait to see the line up tho - as always itll be a very high standard im sure.
> 
> but hes my tip (im biased tho) lol


Yeah I had a great chat with him at the UKBFF Scottish on sat. Seems like a top bloke. He knows how to get in condition. Like I said to him he's gotta play to his strengths and that is conditioning and thickness.

He was sitting at around 14st5lb at the weekend and he'll be down close to 14-14st 2lbs come show day and at around 5'5" that fcukin big!!!

J


----------



## mm2009

Is there a Mcdonalds close to the Venue.....Serious Question lol


----------



## coco

supercell said:


> Yeah I had a great chat with him at the UKBFF Scottish on sat. Seems like a top bloke. He knows how to get in condition. Like I said to him he's gotta play to his strengths and that is conditioning and thickness.
> 
> He was sitting at around 14st5lb at the weekend and he'll be down close to 14-14st 2lbs come show day and at around 5'5" that fcukin big!!!
> 
> J


yeah he was saying he had a wee discussion with you,

totally agreed he knows how to get the condition - and a very heavily muscled physique - he also is a great entertainier and a great poser,

which is an added bonus.

would really like to see him do it this year.


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> Brian you have 10 days left and a lot can be done mate have confidence and get your ass on the treadmill.....
> 
> My wife is flying up on Friday so we will be making the most of a weekend in a nice hotel with no kids....


That is very true Paul,very true,in fact over the past 24hrs Ramsay has came up with a basic outline on how i am going to successfully be able to pull it in,if your interested in the technique i will be using heres a link below to the relevant pages where what i will be doing is listed in detail,along with additions i've decided to add in with hope of improving the method.

Read from post 499 onwards for full rundown,i think what Rams has suggested is pretty revolutionary tbh.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/50097-time-get-rse-gear-2009-season-34.html


----------



## laurie g

i shall be there competing in the class ones and far outmassed by everyone and will look loke a wee child- but i shall still have fun


----------



## supercell

Vince said:


> I'll be there, class 3
> 
> Mate watch out for Tommy Young in class 3...overall potential written all over.
> 
> Came a close 2nd at the North and North-West Pro-Am to Gary Lister, also won the Overall at the North-West...he's my tip for the overall.


I will indeed. Looking forward to this show already!! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## Martin Jones

supercell said:


> Having not really followed NABBA this year perhaps someone could give me a run down on the physiques to watch out for in their respective classes.
> 
> All I know is Sturrock in class 4 and Titterton in class 1 will be tough to beat.
> 
> I got a sneeky feeling a class 4 will win the overall this year!!!
> 
> J


Look out for Natalie Jakomis in the trained firgure class 1.... one to watch. :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

mm2009 said:


> Is there a Mcdonalds close to the Venue.....Serious Question lol


lol yes mate there is,out the back of the venue cross the bridge over to the retail complex where the cinema etc is and its fast food heaven


----------



## Delhi

I will be there competing in Novice class. Also another member from the gym Jo Brown will be competing in the toned class.

Arrive on the Friday and home on Sunday.


----------



## d.r.h.

i'l be there supporting junior adam baines. he just won northwest and still has two more years as a junior to go as he's just turned 19.. and of course gordon pasquil.... not much need to explain who he is i guess... just trained back with em both... be very interesting this year at the brits... alot of quality goin up there again this year!


----------



## nitrogen

I qualified Mr Class 3, unfortunately finances won`t allow to participate 

Good luck to all of you competing and enjoy


----------



## labz

i also believe Ian Sturrock will be hard to beat in class 4

saw him at the Musclefury stand at the scottish where he did a guess spot after tom blackman and i have to say if he switches to ukbff he will do some damage


----------



## gunit

Il b there getting smashed out my tree saturday nite on straight vodka!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Oooh I'm gonna try get the sunday off and head up! Woooooo! Time to make a plan I think!

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

After seeing Tom on Sunday I reckon he could do some serious damage.

Hopefully our gorgeous Claire Harper will decide to have a bash even though she knows she hasn't got the mass for trained....she is rather pleasing on the eye lol!


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Be good to see you Paul and perhaps grab some food and then some more!!!
> 
> J


yes mate it will be good to get the chance to chat got some interesting info on peptides and recovery drugs i am sure we can talk enough to make both Jen and Nic see red 



supercell said:


> All I know is Sturrock in class 4 and Titterton in class 1 will be tough to beat.
> 
> I got a sneeky feeling a class 4 will win the overall this year!!!
> 
> J


Ian will be tough to beat as he is the current champ and is as good if not better than last year, but there are some good guys in class 4 this year Lee Callaghan(sp) from wales and Sully from the North West you cannot dismiss Wade Stafford either he will be there again in the mix.....will definitely be a good show it will be weird sitting in the crowd watching though 

class 3 - Tom young looks very good but don't forget Joe Walker from what i hear he is bigger and just as conditioned as last year....our very own mm2009 will be up against these guys and from the pics i saw of him 5 weeks out he will be the surprise of the class

Class 2 - Barry V will be one to watch the guy is huge with great conditioning although i feel he may come unstuck with Andy James again both need to watch out for Dave Guest from the South West who is a definite threat....

Class 1 - Well i cannot see anyone beating Dave Tinnerton class one was made for Dave i feel it his to lose....

Juniors - Adam Bains is a very strong contender and at 19 has huge potential, Dan(don't know second name) from the southwest show if he has dropped the 10lbs he needed to will be hard to beat he is a little tank

i am not up to date with the female classes so i do apologise ladies...

these are my picks for the Mr classes....


----------



## martin brown

Dave Bell is looking good...


----------



## ShaunMc

i will be there in class 1 with Laurie G .... im smaller than Laurie so i will def be outmassed by most of the guys but will give it my best shot and try to improve on my 7th spot last year

the missus will be doing trained figure 1 and trying to improve on her 4th spot last year :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

looking forward to seeing a lot of faces from uk m for first time

as Paul said its a great show with good atmos and some superb physiques on show


----------



## Ser

ElfinTan said:


> *think she better start baking and freezing!!!!!! :whistling:


I have already started stretching my stomache.......i'm taking my training regime very seriously, today i polished off 3 kilo of lasagne, a kilo of rice and loads of bread....then drank water to make it all swell up inside......and this is just day1...hope you have a big freezer hun:lol:

soon i'll have to join that big belly forum that was posted in general the other day:laugh:


----------



## W33BAM

Johnny and I will be there.... Heading down on the friday with Gary and Pauline Wilson, Chris and Andrea Vergo, Andy and Amanda Polhill, Scott and Ca Wilson....

Chris is competing, as are other mates so my voice is in resting just now, as my dulcet tones must be able to drown out mrs weemans bl00dy airhorns!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## donggle

Going to be there if I can sort a ticket out on time haha...

Saying that I have no excuse, it's only up the road!



Vince said:


> I'll be there, class 3
> 
> Mate watch out for Tommy Young in class 3...overall potential written all over.
> 
> Came a close 2nd at the North and North-West Pro-Am to Gary Lister, also won the Overall at the North-West...he's my tip for the overall.


With you on that one!

He looks to have put about 2 stone on since the novices last year. Unbelievable, I was talking to a lad from my gym last night and we both agreed, Pro potential all over him.


----------



## W33BAM

gunit said:


> Il b there getting smashed out my tree saturday nite on straight vodka!!!


Mrs Weeman and I will be with you then!!!! Kick off at 11am prompt! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

W33BAM said:


> Mrs Weeman and I will be with you then!!!! Kick off at 11am prompt! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumb: :thumb ::thumb:Lots of alcohol, lots of noise,i mean support....11am on the dot chicky!!!!!! i got a full weekend of partying to do.....can't wait to see our show pics....lots of ankles and cieiling shots i guess:laught'is a Scottish WAG thing!)


----------



## W33BAM

Mrs Weeman said:


> :thumb: :thumb ::thumb:Lots of alcohol, lots of noise,i mean support....11am on the dot chicky!!!!!! i got a full weekend of partying to do.....can't wait to see our show pics....lots of ankles and cieiling shots i guess:laught'is a Scottish WAG thing!)


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: It's aaaaaawwwwwwnnn!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

No need for crawling on the floor at shows no more Ser, unless ofcourse it's after copius amounts of voddy!!!! Ooh Ooh, cheeky vimpto's, no had them in aaaaaages!! 

Wee Pee and Ca will be more than willing to share the shameless banter, no doubt boobage will be involved!! Some hainous shape throwing and some major hideous shoutage! Just the usual! :lol:


----------



## musclemorpheus

Paul Scarb,

Tom Young beat Joe Walker at the north-west on sunday...so we shall see about class 3...

Tom is gonna pull it all out for the Britain as everyone will...

but like they say we will have to see on the day...


----------



## fxleisure

musclemorpheus said:


> Paul Scarb,
> 
> Tom Young beat Joe Walker at the north-west on sunday...so we shall see about class 3...
> 
> Tom is gonna pull it all out for the Britain as everyone will...
> 
> but like they say we will have to see on the day...


You still train at Catts MM?


----------



## 3752

Mrs Weeman said:


> I have already started stretching my stomache.......


why does this image disturb me 



W33BAM said:


> Johnny and I will be there.... Heading down on the friday with Gary and Pauline Wilson, Chris and Andrea Vergo, Andy and Amanda Polhill, Scott and Ca Wilson....
> 
> Chris is competing, as are other mates so my voice is in resting just now, as my dulcet tones must be able to drown out mrs weemans bl00dy airhorns!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


make sure if you see me to say high and give johnny my best for the show



W33BAM said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: It's aaaaaawwwwwwnnn!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> No need for crawling on the floor at shows no more Ser, unless ofcourse it's after copius amounts of voddy!!!! Ooh Ooh, cheeky vimpto's, no had them in aaaaaages!!
> 
> Wee Pee and Ca will be more than willing to share the shameless banter, no doubt boobage will be involved!! Some hainous shape throwing and some major hideous shoutage! Just the usual! :lol:


mental note to keep Mrs Scarb away from the scottish girls..... :whistling:



musclemorpheus said:


> Paul Scarb,
> 
> Tom Young beat Joe Walker at the north-west on sunday...so we shall see about class 3...
> 
> Tom is gonna pull it all out for the Britain as everyone will...
> 
> but like they say we will have to see on the day...


did not know that mate suprised Joe competed as he qualified last year by placing 2nd to Justin or was this in the Pro-AM?


----------



## W33BAM

Pscarb said:


> make sure if you see me to say high and give johnny my best for the show
> 
> Will do Paul, likewise if you see (hear!) us come say holla!
> 
> Johnny aint competing at the Brits. He will be able to chillax and have a few drams before the diet starts again for Octobers UKBFF Brittish finals.
> 
> mental note to keep Mrs Scarb away from the scottish girls..... :whistling:
> 
> Hmmmm, whatever for....??? :confused1: We is ony timid wee lassies.... we will be playing hopscotch and drinking lavender tea whilst crocheting new outfits for our christmas parties.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## musclemorpheus

I don't know about class 3 but Tom beat him in the Pro-am

He beat Andy James as well in the Pro-am I know he is in a different class but it is still a good scalp...

but like Tom said last night you never know who is gonna turn up at the Finals

we know nothing of the Irish Guys or the guys down South.. so he isn't gonna be messing around..

he will hope to come in at his very best that's all he can hope to do, and then it's up to the Judges..


----------



## musclemorpheus

No FX I train at Hard labour only now, Catts is good but when I trained there, there was no real atmosphere it was full of young lads chatting on mobiles etc..

in Hard labour the atmosphere is good and it is slightly nearer to my home...

R U competing this year mate? anything lined up?


----------



## 3752

musclemorpheus said:


> I don't know about class 3 but Tom beat him in the Pro-am
> 
> He beat Andy James as well in the Pro-am I know he is in a different class but it is still a good scalp...
> 
> but like Tom said last night you never know who is gonna turn up at the Finals
> 
> we know nothing of the Irish Guys or the guys down South.. so he isn't gonna be messing around..
> 
> he will hope to come in at his very best that's all he can hope to do, and then it's up to the Judges..


i thought it had to be the Pro AM.....Tom is certainly a man on a mission and a nice guy to boot i am not suprised he is not taking it for granted there are some good guys in that class i would not right both Joe or Andy off though.....will be a good show


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm really looking forward to the ladies trained classes as the last 2-3 years have produced world class winners who have gone on to hold more than their own at international level!


----------



## johnnyreid

i'll be there in the junior class.... does anyone know if tickets can be bought on the door and what time registration is please???


----------



## musclemorpheus

Johhnyreid I go to the Birtain and the Universe every year, it has been at the same venue for donkeys...well apart from a brief spell in NEWCASTLE and down near Birmingham..I forgot the name of the place..

I only go to the prejudging which is just the daytime and I always get tickets on the day it is a big venue and I know there were queues of people getting both judging and show tickets every time I go..Hopefully there will be plenty on the day unless something has drastically changed..


----------



## johnnyreid

ok mate much appreciated, im assuming competitors wont need a ticket but i need to know for those who are tagging along.... thanks


----------



## Ser

Pscarb said:


> why does this image disturb me
> 
> mental note to keep Mrs Scarb away from the scottish girls..... :whistling:


LOL....day 2 of my new technique...plan is pasta with lots of water(i have seen Tan's recipe's and want to make the most of my day) be sure to come say hi, i might growl a little, just explain that you're not looking to steal my food

i agree with Lou.....we are innocent:innocent: MWAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHA

/ser makes mental note to corrupt Mrs Scarb:cool2:

In all seriousness, i'm really looking forward to the show, i've been to the universe, but never the Britain.....i LOVE the womens classes and can't wait to cheer on all me fellow uk-m'ers, i'm like a bairn waitin for christmas:bounce:


----------



## Ser

Lou..lavender tea? i thought calm folks like us were more chamomile orientated lol


----------



## BigHifbbPro

The *SHOWTAN* girls, Karen , Louise and Wendy will be there backstage helping anyone who needs extra tanning or posing oil done.....

Cheers

*BIG H*


----------



## supercell

Thanks for everyones tips, cant wait for the show down.

As for Wade, we make the decision this weekend as to whether he will be competing.

J


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> As for Wade, we make the decision this weekend as to whether he will be competing.
> 
> J


why is there a decision to make James?


----------



## kath m

Vince said:


> I'll be there, class 3
> 
> Mate watch out for Tommy Young in class 3...overall potential written all over.
> 
> Came a close 2nd at the North and North-West Pro-Am to Gary Lister, also won the Overall at the North-West...he's my tip for the overall.


 :thumb: Im with vince on this one!!! tom young to take class 3 and overall - watch this space


----------



## 3752

now is this Kath Mullen the NABBA Britain overall winner 2008??


----------



## coco

i love all the build up and hype its great 

be even better with some pics


----------



## JAY-EL

Tom Young and Adam Baines they both looked awesome at the north west.


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> now is this Kath Mullen the NABBA Britain overall winner 2008??


If it is then I think we may *just* about be able to hear her at the finals:whistling:

(love ya really Hun x....big BACH!)


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> why is there a decision to make James?


It depends if Wade and I are happy mate, I know Wade has found this diet hard. If we both feel he is ready to show the judges something different then we will do it. I like to see improvements otherwise there is little point and Wade agrees.

The plan is to do the NABBA Finals and then the Jersey show the week after.

Whatever happens he will be doing the Jersey show.

J


----------



## 3752

to be honest James i think Wade needs a year off to make the improvements i know he can make to his physique


----------



## stevie flynn

Tom young seems to be grabbing all the tips here... let me mention the class 3 guy from the nabba north (elwoods show). he won the overall and was unreal.. he will push tom in my opinion..

dave t will take some stopping in class1.. the guy is looking fantastic..

class 4 will be extremely intresting.. last year ian sturrock was bloody awesome, and i hear hes looking even bigger n better this year.. hope ricky moore can make top 6 this year.. wayne jones,lee callaghan, paul lock,wade, wil be there or there abouts i feel.

masters 040s, jason corrick and nigel cox will be fighting for top spot in my opinion..

finaly, keep your eyes open for my girl, emma foxton (toned figure) she won the n.east qualifier last week and it was her first time onstage.. she's gona raise a few eyebrows i'm sure..

be great to catch up with james, paul sc, etc...

steve


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> to be honest James i think Wade needs a year off to make the improvements i know he can make to his physique


Indeed, its something we have talked about and will be happening next year.

J


----------



## supercell

stevie flynn said:


> Tom young seems to be grabbing all the tips here... let me mention the class 3 guy from the nabba north (elwoods show). he won the overall and was unreal.. he will push tom in my opinion..
> 
> dave t will take some stopping in class1.. the guy is looking fantastic..
> 
> class 4 will be extremely intresting.. last year ian sturrock was bloody awesome, and i hear hes looking even bigger n better this year.. hope ricky moore can make top 6 this year.. wayne jones,lee callaghan, paul lock,wade, wil be there or there abouts i feel.
> 
> masters 040s, jason corrick and nigel cox will be fighting for top spot in my opinion..
> 
> finaly, keep your eyes open for my girl, emma foxton (toned figure) she won the n.east qualifier last week and it was her first time onstage.. she's gona raise a few eyebrows i'm sure..
> 
> be great to catch up with james, paul sc, etc...
> 
> steve


Good run down there Steve and yes, it will be great catching up with you and everyone else

J


----------



## Naty

stevie flynn said:


> Tom young seems to be grabbing all the tips here... let me mention the class 3 guy from the nabba north (elwoods show). he won the overall and was unreal.. he will push tom in my opinion..
> 
> dave t will take some stopping in class1.. the guy is looking fantastic..
> 
> class 4 will be extremely intresting.. last year ian sturrock was bloody awesome, and i hear hes looking even bigger n better this year.. hope ricky moore can make top 6 this year.. wayne jones,lee callaghan, paul lock,wade, wil be there or there abouts i feel.
> 
> masters 040s, jason corrick and nigel cox will be fighting for top spot in my opinion..
> 
> finaly, keep your eyes open for my girl, emma foxton (toned figure) she won the n.east qualifier last week and it was her first time onstage.. she's gona raise a few eyebrows i'm sure..
> 
> be great to catch up with james, paul sc, etc...
> 
> steve


Hi Stevie, im using my girlfriends name seeing as though she logged on.

Its Paul Lock matey, nice to meet you... On the net! 

I'm not doing the final, i really dont feel like im ready to take the number one spot, lets face reality here.

Ive decided to start my prep next Monday for next years qualifier. This will give me plenty of time to make the improvements that i need to be more noticable to the judges. Hopefully all will go to plan :thumb:

Not sure if you have seen my new website www.narproducts.com . I have a forum section and my own journal etc. Check it out if your bored :thumbup1:

Cheers Stevie for putting me in the mix with the rest of the other great competitors.

Paul.


----------



## 3752

Paul it is a shame you won't be onstage mate, are you going to the show though it would be good to catch up....so i can expect to stand by you onstage next year then mate.....


----------



## kath m

Pscarb said:


> now is this Kath Mullen the NABBA Britain overall winner 2008??


 .


----------



## ElfinTan

kath m said:


> It sure is Paul! And yes Tan everyone will hear me cheering with my big gob from the audience (nowt new about that eh!) haha!! LETS HAVE IT!!!!!
> 
> :bounce:


Wouldn't have you any other way Chick x:thumb:


----------



## d.r.h.

well do us a favour and shout for adam baines in the juniors too n gordon pasquil in the over fifties eh!! ha.. not much mention of the girls on here.. you any thoughts or idea who's doin the finals kath? i know becky aint doin it this year.


----------



## Naty

Pscarb said:


> Paul it is a shame you won't be onstage mate, are you going to the show though it would be good to catch up....so i can expect to stand by you onstage next year then mate.....


Not going to the show as im too busy with work gearing towards promotional stuff... and eating! 

Never count ya chickens, we have to qualify first... If its the final you mean?

If we qualify then i guess i will see you at the final :thumbup1:

Train hard,

Paul.


----------



## 3752

never count them mate.... 

catch up soon buddy


----------



## stevie flynn

Hey Locky..

good to hear from you. saw you at n.east last week and thought with a couple more weeks of hard work you would have been causing alot ov trouble at the brit.. but hey, i totaly understand how you feel mate..you know your body better than anyone and if you feel that you couldnt do yourself justice then thats wot matters..

if nabba class4 is your way forward then this is nabbas gain mate.. although fellow class 4 guys (like myself) may not see it that way.. lol :confused1: 

all the best paul.

steve


----------



## stevie flynn

bulkaholic, the show is all day sat mate... its a long un' so get there early bud.. 

steve


----------



## stevie flynn

kath mullen, thought u were outstanding at brits last year..

steve


----------



## Welshy_G

Martin Jones said:


> Look out for Natalie Jakomis in the trained firgure class 1.... one to watch. :thumbup1:


I second that...She trains down my gym.....Her condition is fantastic and the seperation in her legs...WOW.... She was practising her posing in the week and she looks great!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Martin Jones

Welshy_G said:


> I second that...She trains down my gym.....Her condition is fantastic and the seperation in her legs...WOW.... She was practising her posing in the week and she looks great!!!! :rockon:


She has worked very hard on her legs and it certainly shows and she's also nailed the condition this year. Will be very interesting at the Brits.

Where do you train??


----------



## supercell

I arrived in Manchester this morning and after seeing Wade he will be doing the NABBA Finals next weekend.

We are both very much looking forward to next saturday and locking horns with Britains best.

J


----------



## 3752

that is good to hear James now i can get the bad veg in to throw and heckle him.....


----------



## Naty

stevie flynn said:


> Hey Locky..
> 
> good to hear from you. saw you at n.east last week and thought with a couple more weeks of hard work you would have been causing alot ov trouble at the brit.. but hey, i totaly understand how you feel mate..you know your body better than anyone and if you feel that you couldnt do yourself justice then thats wot matters..
> 
> if nabba class4 is your way forward then this is nabbas gain mate.. although fellow class 4 guys (like myself) may not see it that way.. lol :confused1:
> 
> all the best paul.
> 
> steve


Hi Stevie,

The only way i would be causing trouble at the brits this year is if i was to put itching powder in my competitors posing trunks, ha!

NABBA is my home now until im satisfied before i retire (Im 36), i better hurry up. Im a late learner but better late than never i guess.

Your comments are cool my friend so thank you. Hope to see you at a show sometime and have a chat :thumbup1:

Paul.

Here is a pic of the North East class 4. Im in the middle and Ricky the winner on the right. I cant remember the guy on the left, sorry.


----------



## doggrapp lifter

Im gona be in class 4 as you know paul,i did hear wayne jones has be granted a bye,surly that cant be.


----------



## laurie g

weeman said:


> plus,and i know bodyweight means nothing,but i'm probably giving away 2st+ to most of the guys that are likely to be in the top 6,again if by some miracle i could shed the last of the fat i need to get off then that wouldnt bother me as its not the first i've gone against much bigger than me and beaten them,but i need to be in that condition in the first place to have the confidence to carry myself.


wouldnt worry bout it wee man i shall be the lightest and the smallest on stage by about 2 stone but hey as long as you enjoy yourself and get a better placing then last year then you are a winner- well thats what i tell meself to make me feel better. at the end of the day if people are not feeling confident for the british you qualified and are competing at a national level so that means something does it not ,so anyone competing at the british and feeling demotivated especially on the day when you see beasts 3st heavier and awesome just rember that and have a blast just enjoying the atmosphere and what bodybuilding is all about:thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

doggrapp lifter said:


> Im gona be in class 4 as you know paul,i did hear wayne jones has be granted a bye,surly that cant be.


 Good luck next week Lee you looked awsome in Barry much improved from last year, i thought you deserved to take class 4 and the overall again but thats Bodybuilding i suppose!


----------



## weeman

laurie g said:


> wouldnt worry bout it wee man i shall be the lightest and the smallest on stage by about 2 stone but hey as long as you enjoy yourself and get a better placing then last year then you are a winner- well thats what i tell meself to make me feel better. at the end of the day if people are not feeling confident for the british you qualified and are competing at a national level so that means something does it not ,so anyone competing at the british and feeling demotivated especially on the day when you see beasts 3st heavier and awesome just rember that and have a blast just enjoying the atmosphere and what bodybuilding is all about:thumbup1:


lol i hear what your saying mate,i'm slowly trying to change my mindset from being terrified to actually trying to enjoy the experience,this is my first time doing the Brits which i think is probably a big part of the apprehension in my head.

Like i said i realistically dont expect to get anywhere anyway but i at least want to look as good as i can on the day,which i guess wouldnt be hard to do after my last outing a week ago lol:beer:


----------



## laurie g

hear what your saying but i did it last year was the most daunting experiance ever and i had to force my self to do it but boy was it worth it got to mingle with the big lads soak up the atmosphere and at the end of the day if you know you arnt likely to place there is no pressure on you and you can enjoy it i made the top ten last year which i was happy bout this year hopefully top8 look me up bud on the day if you want some moral support or a kick up the bum you ll see me ill be the smallest guy there:tongue: :thumb:


----------



## 3752

doggrapp lifter said:


> Im gona be in class 4 as you know paul,i did hear wayne jones has be granted a bye,surly that cant be.


yes mate apperantly he has been given a bye as he won the overall at the Welsh show this is in the interest of wales apperantly although i don't see how as for me to compete against the best in the World you first need to compete against the best in Britain......

you will do well Lee just make sure you go easy on the Tan in southport mate


----------



## bigricky

so does this mean that wayne jones will not be competing at the british??


----------



## 3752

yes mate so far the people not competing in class 4 are..

Wayne Jones

Wayne Robinson

Steve Flynn

Steve Clarke

Mike Sullivan

all could of made the top 6 so it is a real shame for class 4 that for one reason or another they cannot compete


----------



## bigricky

bit of a shame as i was looking forward to see how i stacked up against some of those guys this year with the improvents I've made, but I'm sure they'll still be plenty of quality within the class!


----------



## donggle

Pscarb said:


> yes mate so far the people not competing in class 4 are..
> 
> Wayne Jones
> 
> Wayne Robinson
> 
> Steve Flynn
> 
> Steve Clarke
> 
> Mike Sullivan
> 
> all could of made the top 6 so it is a real shame for class 4 that for one reason or another they cannot compete


Why isn't Mike Sullivan competing?

He looked good at his guest sport at the North West last week...


----------



## mm2009

Lets get this thing on....Been restless as hell all week  Clock watching for next meal !

Starting to put some carbs back in now and Cardio finished with.....

Time to cruise in ! Good Luck to everyone competing....and remember....ENJOY IT


----------



## gunit

Pscarb said:


> yes mate so far the people not competing in class 4 are..
> 
> Wayne Jones
> 
> Wayne Robinson
> 
> Steve Flynn
> 
> Steve Clarke
> 
> Mike Sullivan
> 
> all could of made the top 6 so it is a real shame for class 4 that for one reason or another they cannot compete


All these NOT competing???what the hells going on>>??class 4 was set to b stacked a few weeks ago??Dan will not b pleased as he was looking forward to being up against the best!whats the crack with suli then Paul??


----------



## johnnyreid

mm2009 said:


> Lets get this thing on....Been restless as hell all week  Clock watching for next meal !
> 
> Starting to put some carbs back in now and Cardio finished with.....
> 
> Time to cruise in ! Good Luck to everyone competing....and remember....ENJOY IT


ditto mate, wed is carb up for me so torture till then, a few light cardio sessions and weights but all the works done now thank god.....

my heads in the shed, and worst of all, night shift tonight too :cursing:

regardless to where i place i know i've worked my ass off, and it will be good for me to be able to see the big guys as im a junior and my qualifier was my 1st time competing, i get a taster of what i'm getting into :thumb:

gd luck every1 and suck it up for last few days!!


----------



## W33BAM

johnnyreid said:


> ditto mate, wed is carb up for me so torture till then, a few light cardio sessions and weights but all the works done now thank god.....
> 
> my heads in the shed, and worst of all, night shift tonight too :cursing:
> 
> regardless to where i place i know i've worked my ass off, and it will be good for me to be able to see the big guys as im a junior and my qualifier was my 1st time competing, i get a taster of what i'm getting into :thumb:
> 
> gd luck every1 and suck it up for last few days!!


OK, this could cause problems for me..... My fiance is also called Johnny Reid! It's a good thing he aint doing this show cause I intend on being very drunk and I would no doubt end up going a bit crazy for the wrong Johnny Reid!!! haha!!

Interestingly enough though I also have a name double who competes, but unfortunately the similarity with she and I end at our name, age and blonde hair!! She has a body to die for! I am happy to revel in her glory though, should anyone want to confuse me with her!!! :lol:


----------



## 3752

estfna said:


> Why isn't Mike Sullivan competing?
> 
> He looked good at his guest sport at the North West last week...


Sully has had to pull out due to an injury believe me this was the last thing both of us wanted but his long term health is more importnat he will be back though......

Gary - do not think that the line up will be weak as it won't you will still have Wade, Ian sturrock, Lee Callaghan, Big ricky and many others who will be there for a fight on the day......Dan better be ready is won't be an easy ride......

although i could of done with these guys taking next year off aswell


----------



## stevie flynn

"--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

yes mate so far the people not competing in class 4 are..

Wayne Jones

Wayne Robinson

Steve Flynn

Steve Clarke

Mike Sullivan

****! rite, back on my diet for 4 days lol... only kidding..

hope sully is ok.. health is more important than anything..

still gona be a class line-up as paul sc says.. hope big ricky can do well..hes a good bloke with great condition..if he carbs up correctly he will more than hold his own..

looking forward to catching up with a few folks ..

steve


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> that is good to hear James now i can get the bad veg in to throw and heckle him.....


Its OK mate, I got the bags already. Just letting them get nice and warm in the sun, then there'll be good to go!! :thumb:

Wade is looking well, if a bit fcuked!!! I'll am depleting him heavily and loading very heavy too. Its the first time I have done this with Wade but I am confident in the end result. 

Fortunately he is down near me this week so I can keep my beady eye on him. :whistling: :thumbup1:

Personally I feel it will be between Ian, Dan and Wade. All 3 of these athletes will be bringing a very different look to the stage, all great in their own rights. It will still be a very interesting class 4 and as always its who gets their sh1t together over the next 5 days that will prevail as well as the previous 16 weeks or so dieting. :beer:

J


----------



## bigricky

yes lets hope i can get the carb up spot on then i feel i will be in with a chance!

condition is spot on so now lets see if i can fill out properly!

To be honest though would be really pleased with top 5-6 this year, its only my second year of competin so still learning!!


----------



## supercell

bigricky said:


> yes lets hope i can get the carb up spot on then i feel i will be in with a chance!
> 
> condition is spot on so now lets see if i can fill out properly!
> 
> To be honest though would be really pleased with top 5-6 this year, its only my second year of competin so still learning!!


I'd say that is a very realistic assessment. Best of luck and I'll see you up there.

J


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Personally I feel it will be between Ian, Dan and Wade. All 3 of these athletes will be bringing a very different look to the stage, all great in their own rights. It will still be a very interesting class 4 and as always its who gets their sh1t together over the next 5 days that will prevail as well as the previous 16 weeks or so dieting. :beer:
> 
> J


Wade and Ian have hit it before being 1st and 2nd respectively and i feel will again be the ones to aim for...Dan if he nails it can be in there but i do feel he needs a few years for his muscle to mature to be really bothering these guys....watch out for Lee C from wales he is bigger and better than last year and as long as he holds off on slapping to much DT on then he will again be there in the mix....

although saying all of this i know far to well that you can mess it all up on the day....so everyone stands a good chance to be in there come the end of the day...good luck to all that have made it this far....


----------



## kath m

d.r.h. said:


> well do us a favour and shout for adam baines in the juniors too n gordon pasquil in the over fifties eh!! ha.. not much mention of the girls on here.. you any thoughts or idea who's doin the finals kath? i know becky aint doin it this year.


 .


----------



## gunit

Paul mate,i understand what u say about muscle maturity,dans down at 75-76kg now which is 5kg lighter than last yr,,all of the fat is Almost gone now.There r some big boys in that class 4 lineup that probs weigh 5-10kg more,urself probably last yr.

We can only do our best in the time frame and dan is now at the point were he is in his best ever condition....after this nabba show he will only b focusing on ukbff middleweights where i feel his true potential lies.

What ever happens its going to be a great show and hopefully everyone comes in on the money.I feel Ian the winner last yr will win again.He has the nabba physique and the thickness that no one else will have.2nd down will be wide open IMO

See you there bud..


----------



## 3752

Gary Dan has an excellant physique as i have said before and i do feel in a few yrs he will be hard to beat in Class 4....as long as he is in the best condition he has been then he has done the hard work....give him my best mate and i will see you saturday


----------



## mm2009

At the end of the day....you never know who is going to show up and what type of shape they will be in.We have all seen guys look great a few weeks / days out then it all goes wrong for some reason on the day.Like Paul said....as long as you have done your homework then thats all you can do.I havent Cheated,Missed a Meal,Wokout,Cardio session in 20 weeks.....Thats good enough for me.Done all i can do.....I will place where i place ! Best Of Luck Everyone ! Nearly there........


----------



## supercell

Agree that Dan in the middleweights in true condition would be a very hard guy to beat. I still stand by my top 3

J


----------



## jjb1

dave guest with a little more fat off will be right up there, i hope, the guys 1st show was 5 weeks ago 

i might be wrong but wasnt he class 3 in the west ?


----------



## 3752

he won class 3 and the overall at the West i heard later when he did the Pro-AM he looked a tad over dieted i hope this is not the case as he could do some real damage


----------



## ShaunMc

Pscarb said:


> he won class 3 and the overall at the West i heard later when he did the Pro-AM he looked a tad over dieted i hope this is not the case as he could do some real damage


i thought dave guest was class 2 at the west Paul ..h elooked awesome at the west with excellent condition and size

looking forward to meeting lots of people .Laurie G and myself are class 1 not sure if the guy who won our class at west going (shaun jefferies)


----------



## 3752

yes sorry shaun he was class 2 not 3


----------



## miles2345

good luck to everyone competing, gutted I cant go, but cant afford the time off work with travelling and hotel expenses when i need to fund my own prep!


----------



## jjb1

yea he still got 4th in the pro am though didnt he?, which again is very very good! his second ever show

the juniour you mentioned paul was dan barry


----------



## 3752

jjb1 said:


> yea he still got 4th in the pro am though didnt he?, which again is very very good! his second ever show
> 
> the juniour you mentioned paul was dan barry


 yes very good but my point is that he looked over dieted i would guess he wants the british more than a fourth place in the pro-am he aint going to get that if he over dietes


----------



## jjb1

i didnt watch the pro am so wouldnt know, im sure you right bro

he's looking amazing in the gym the other day skin looked wafer thin

im not sure about who's guiding him tbh im sure with out someone whos bang on helping him he will have to get better over time....trial n error so to speak

good luck to all im sure it will be a great nabba show as always


----------



## W33BAM

*WOOHOO!!!! Just wanna wish all competitors all the best for tomorrow. See you all there!! *


----------



## 3752

jjb1 said:


> i didnt watch the pro am so wouldnt know, im sure you right bro
> 
> he's looking amazing in the gym the other day skin looked wafer thin
> 
> im not sure about who's guiding him tbh im sure with out someone whos bang on helping him he will have to get better over time....trial n error so to speak
> 
> good luck to all im sure it will be a great nabba show as always


he told Stuart Core no one was helping him really, i just want him to place 1st or 2nd at the brits so he does not need to qualify next year this will give me a chance in the overall at the West


----------



## coco

had a look at ian last night - he really is looking incredible.

the muscle thickness is scary.

condition is amazing - really really dry , improved muscle seperation all over but esp so on arms, btween bis, tris, real delts.

lower back seems more conditioned and leg cuts deeper.

biceps are clearly split and calfs are up.

obv its on stage where comparisons are made and where improvements are open to all - but seems a much improved package on last year.

cant wait now.

good luck to everyone competing tomorw


----------



## bigricky

good luck to all competin tommorow (apart from anyone in my class lol!).

See u in southport!


----------



## FATBOY

good luck everyone who is competing especially jason corick who is looking awsome . :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Best of luck to everyone competing today!


----------



## stevie flynn

brilliant show...

heres some of the winners

class 4 ian sturrock

class 3 tom young

class 2 dave bell

class 1 dave titterton

master o40 jason corrick

master o50 brian connoly

miss toned figure emma foxton!!!! get in!!! :thumb:

overall mens- dave titterton

great catching up with people today.. paul scarb and his lovely wife, shane copley and rachel grice, kami and liz kalsi kinsella with there lovely daughter, mozz nad andrea, gary lister and becky..

top day

steve


----------



## jjb1

titterton is usally not far off the money glad he got that result


----------



## laurie g

what a brilliant show- totally enjoyed myself even though there was no real chance in the class one with 20 competitors all of which were fecking massive and of a very very good qaulity BUT i was happy with what i bought to the show knowing i had done my level best and that i had beatedn the way i looked last year which is all i could wish for. i have to say a massive thank you to paul s who gave me some last minute advice which was very very good and well throughout the diet has always been there so thanks paul really appreciate it, also mr shaun mac for helping me with tan and hanging round all day and eating .

to be honest best show i have ever attented in terms of the fun i had- brilliant day, now 2010 having off to come back bigger and better in 2011. now to EAT EAT EAT


----------



## hilly

glad you enjoyed yourself laurie enjoy your food


----------



## jjb1

made a phone call real early as juniors was missing of steves list

dan barry 1st!  so happy for the lad he is such a good funny character and a great young bodybuilder......1 to watch


----------



## pflx

any 1 got full results please? top 5 ect? wondering how Ant Bailles done as he was awsome at nabba north and also the juniors? cheers


----------



## stuartcore

Good news about Dave T, he has a nice pleasing physique and is a nice bloke to talk to, I'm really happy for him.

Good to see the pleasing physiques coming through! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cracking show, titteron (sp) was huge in the overall comparisons, it was like the evolution of man with the classes stood next to each other.

he could have been a touch dryer but great back thickness and overall size

i want to know why some of the women dont invest in tit tape lmao...seriously....use it!!!


----------



## MissBC

Incredible Bulk said:


> i want to know why some of the women dont invest in tit tape lmao...seriously....use it!!!


hahahahahaha did someone flash their boobies??? mwahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## nitrogen

well done to winners! anyone got some pics?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

MissBC said:


> hahahahahaha did someone flash their boobies??? mwahahahaha :laugh:


Well lets say some we well endowed and the bikini's they wore were not used when practicing their routines lol :whistling: :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Rocho

Incredible Bulk said:


> Well lets say some we well endowed and the bikini's they wore were not used when practicing their routines lol :whistling: :lol: :thumbup1:


Pictures???? :lol: :beer:


----------



## B-GJOE

Who got the novice??


----------



## pflx

full results please please please?


----------



## B-GJOE

Why is NABBA homepage so rubbish at reporting show results. The last results are universe oct 2008. Surely they have a webmaster to keep the site up to date. What's all membership fees for?


----------



## DnSVideo

The full results are up on RippedGlutes.net

We have sent several lots of results for the Nabba site, along with photo's but as you say there not on the site. However they are on our site.


----------



## stevie flynn

big joe.. the show only just ended at mid nite last nite, give people a chance wilya pal,some folks like to enjoy a sunday of relaxation. if your that eager for results how about you attend the show in future and see the results for yourself... why expect others to do the work for you...

steve


----------



## MissBC

Incredible Bulk said:


> Well lets say some we well endowed and the bikini's they wore were not used when practicing their routines lol :whistling: :lol: :thumbup1:


mental note made for myself hahahahahaha :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dammit...can i retract that post....


----------



## MissBC

Incredible Bulk said:


> dammit...can i retract that post....


hahahaha why so you can see my baps when im on stage hahahaha :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

MissBC said:


> hahahaha why so you can see my baps when im on stage hahahaha :lol:


No flies on you are there :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

MissBC said:


> hahahaha why so you can see my baps when im on stage hahahaha :lol:


i think the word is "again" lil miss chair hurdler! :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Incredible Bulk said:


> i think the word is "again" lil miss chair hurdler! :lol:


hahahahaha sh1t ummmmmm ahhhh i dont think you "SAW" them as such, but prob more so than if i hadnt have decided to hurdle all the seats at portsmouth.... :laugh:

anyway....... how did you see that? you we sitting the same row as me no?? and i was heading back?


----------



## ShaunMc

Will agree with laurie G in that the Class 1 was a very high standard with some impressive physiques ... i didnt get my condition right for the day but even if i had i was totally outmassed and outclassed ... despite being well of the money it was a great weekend that i enjoyed from start to finish

met up with some great people ...have to say thanks to Laurie G my new adopted family member and great guy ... ~Laurie treated me and my family to a great meal saturday night and we also ate together sat afternoon (we did a lot of eating ) totally cool guy who will go on to greater things following this comp

Congratulations to my missus for taking 4th in trained figure .. she always looks awesome to me

thanks to Paul Scarb for honest and positive words following my stage appaerance .. boosted me loads and was spot on with his honest assessmnent of what i need to do

2011 will be the next goal


----------



## Big JMJ

It was a pleasure to met you Shaun and Laurie G - it is always nice to put a face to the name.

I will say that i will agree with you and Laurie - Class 1 was a very big and tough class (21 in total) I am just over the moon that i made up part of that 21 and really enjoyed the day.

I am also loving this rebound thats going on:thumb:



ShaunMc said:


> Will agree with laurie G in that the Class 1 was a very high standard with some impressive physiques ... i didnt get my condition right for the day but even if i had i was totally outmassed and outclassed ... despite being well of the money it was a great weekend that i enjoyed from start to finish
> 
> met up with some great people ...have to say thanks to Laurie G my new adopted family member and great guy ... ~Laurie treated me and my family to a great meal saturday night and we also ate together sat afternoon (we did a lot of eating ) totally cool guy who will go on to greater things following this comp
> 
> Congratulations to my missus for taking 4th in trained figure .. she always looks awesome to me
> 
> thanks to Paul Scarb for honest and positive words following my stage appaerance .. boosted me loads and was spot on with his honest assessmnent of what i need to do
> 
> 2011 will be the next goal


----------



## Big JMJ

Paul Scarb - I can not thank you enough mate! really cant:thumbup1:

You are just amazing! :thumb:


----------



## 3752

stevie flynn said:


> brilliant show...
> 
> heres some of the winners
> 
> class 4 ian sturrock
> 
> class 3 tom young
> 
> class 2 dave bell
> 
> class 1 dave titterton
> 
> master o40 jason corrick
> 
> master o50 brian connoly
> 
> miss toned figure emma foxton!!!! get in!!! :thumb:
> 
> overall mens- dave titterton
> 
> great catching up with people today.. paul scarb and his lovely wife, shane copley and rachel grice, kami and liz kalsi kinsella with there lovely daughter, mozz nad andrea, gary lister and becky..
> 
> top day
> 
> steve


it was great to see you and catch up Steve your girl Emma in the Toned figure was bang on a credit to herself and you....



laurie g said:


> i have to say a massive thank you to paul s who gave me some last minute advice which was very very good and well throughout the diet has always been there so thanks paul really appreciate it,


not a problem buddy you looked a million times better than the qualifier now get growing



ShaunMc said:


> Congratulations to my missus for taking 4th in trained figure .. she always looks awesome to me
> 
> thanks to Paul Scarb for honest and positive words following my stage appaerance .. boosted me loads and was spot on with his honest assessmnent of what i need to do
> 
> 2011 will be the next goal


not a problem mate as i said give me a shout buddy and i will help you all i can....and well done to Donna told her she looked good.


----------



## 3752

Big JMJ said:


> Paul Scarb - I can not thank you enough mate! really cant:thumbup1:
> 
> You are just amazing! :thumb:


Julian you did all the work marte i just steered you in the right direction a good year off and building your physique and we will improve on your 10th place yesterdau....not bad for your first year in the Mr classes.....enjoy your food mate...


----------



## B-GJOE

stevie flynn said:


> big joe.. the show only just ended at mid nite last nite, give people a chance wilya pal,some folks like to enjoy a sunday of relaxation. if your that eager for results how about you attend the show in future and see the results for yourself... why expect others to do the work for you...
> 
> steve


I know what you are saying, but the last show results on the site are the universe last oct. There have been several NABBA shows since then. That was my point, no 2009 results at all.


----------



## bigricky

Fantastic show yeterday, I placed 6th in class 4 which was goal achieved for me!

I feel if i can put on 7-10lbs of quality muscle while keeping the same condition i can be right up there!

Great chattin with you yesterday pscarb and hope to be up there with ya next year mate!


----------



## big silver back

Awsome show, congrats to everyone who competed you all did yourselfs proud :thumb:


----------



## coco

well done ian s class 4

fantastic show - the standard of competitors was really amazing and dave t in class 1, lol man mountain!!! really impressed all round

well done lynn carmichael thats the best ive seen her, had aher a few places higher bt a top 6 finish is an amazing result

really really would not like to be a judge at that show - couldnt pick anything between a lot of competitors


----------



## BARNY

My full respect to Dave. Well done mate. I have to admit, i was scratching my head when we spoke at the BodyPower Expo, when he told me his plans to give NABBA Britain a go. I wasnt sure how well the NABBA judges would recieve him (being mainly UKBFF).

Dave is a really nice guy, fully deserved win i should imagine, for all the right reasons.

:beer:


----------



## 3752

i had a great day at the finals......it was the first time i had not competed and watched the whole show....

One thing that i noticed was the great atmosphere both on and off the stage and the classes where packed with quality physiques.....

I am very tired from the 6hr journey back home today so won't go through all the classes but the ones that stood out for me where.....

Jason corrick winning the O40's Jason looked the best i have ever seen him and was the only choice for me as a winner definitely puts value to the argument of having the O40's and O50's in the overall pose down....

The junior lineup......was excellent some very good physiques at such a young age....well done to Dan from the south west for his win..

Ian Sturrock: improved on his physique from last year and again was a clear winner but for me even better than his physique was his routine excellent!!!!....nice guy as well.

Class 4: some new names in the top 6 looking at there best....William Donoghue(sp), Aidy Birchall and Ricky Moore looking great along side the more established guys like Wade Stafford......

Tom Young and Joe Walker...class 3 both where on top of there game Tom edging out Joe on pure size Tom looked very good......Joe was shredded that's all i can say the guy puts a new meaning to the word ripped.....

Dave Bell class 2 wow this guy has improved he was good last year but this year something else....

David Guest 2nd class 2 this guy won overall at my area qualifier this is his first year competing definitely a future class 2 winner.....(plus placing 2nd means he does not have to qualify at the NABBA West next year leaving me with a decent chance at the overall  )

Dave Titterton:

Now this guy is something else Dave's physique was made for this class....

Julian Jordan class 1: Julian was my only guy in the finals and he did me proud first time in the Mr Classes he held his own and got 10th place out of a very strong field of 21

6th place in the Trained Figure tall class: this women at some point in her life thought it would be a good idea to get bum implants to get that J-Lo look and i am sure it looked great......................until she decided to drop a stone or so of fat and be ripped to shreds now her Ass looks like she was at the wrong end of the operating table when they inserted the implants.......the sad thing is she had a good physique without these....

Jo Sperring women's overall....excellent Jo has improved year by year and is a credit to the South West....

the judging was pretty much bang on for me apart from the class 1 placings after 1st and 2nd but hey you cannot have it all 

a great show run very well with some great physiques on show......

it was great to catch up with everyone although Jenny did get a little tired of constantly stopping for me to chat to people


----------



## 3752

BARNY said:


> My full respect to Dave. Well done mate. I have to admit, i was scratching my head when we spoke at the BodyPower Expo, when he told me his plans to give NABBA Britain a go. I wasnt sure how well the NABBA judges would recieve him (being mainly UKBFF).
> 
> Dave is a really nice guy, fully deserved win i should imagine, for all the right reasons.
> 
> :beer:


Hey Barny how you doing mate? NABBA as a federation do not mark guys down for being with another fed....


----------



## laurie g

paul how did you ghet hold of the results out of interest? cant find a full rundown anywhere or photos for that matter as the event ushers were stopping anyone taking photos ( well trying theyre best to)


----------



## pea head

Congrats to all the people who competed. well done guys!!!!!


----------



## 3752

laurie g said:


> paul how did you ghet hold of the results out of interest? cant find a full rundown anywhere or photos for that matter as the event ushers were stopping anyone taking photos ( well trying theyre best to)


not what you know buddy 

I asked a friend to find out about my guy thats all mate


----------



## bigricky

would like to add that the winner of my class, Ian sturrock has an amazing physique and is also a true gentlemen, fantastic fella and awesome routine...well done!


----------



## mm2009

I got 4th Mate.Was pleased with the Condition i brought to the stage....but was a touch flat in the upperbody IMO....

Well done to all the guys who competed.I thought i might have squeezed into the Top 3.....But wasnt to be....You place where you place 

I thought the Guy who got 3rd in Jnrs should have taken it.However...i didnt see the PreJudge...only the Evening,so the guys could have looked a lot different in the AM....



pflx said:


> any 1 got full results please? top 5 ect? wondering how Ant Bailles done as he was awsome at nabba north and also the juniors? cheers


----------



## defdaz

Looking awesome mm2009, especially the side leg, blimey @ your hams 

Congrats to everyone who entered, looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## supercell

Congratulations to everyone who competed on saturday. I had a fantastic time.

Standouts for me were Jason Corrick, Tom Young and Dave Titterton.

Jason looked fantastic; harder, sharper and slightly downsized but its the look that makes him what he is. Recent outing have seen Jason too big and less conditioned but he hit it bang on for saturday; awesome!!

As soon as the Class 3 boys walked out it was a 1 man class and thats no disrespect to Jo Walker who for me was improved on last year, showing a fuller more balanced physique (that just goes to show the quality in this class).

Tom was peeled and rock hard showing a great balanced physique from front to back. An amazing result for a guy who has been competing for such a short period of time. Again one to watch for the Universe should he decide to do it.

The only thing I would say is that he should just watch his midsection as in the evening it was distended especially in the overall.

I must admit I had Tom winning the overall until I saw them all standing up there and for me Dave was a clear winner. He may not have been as conditioned but he had one of those physiques which just leaves your jaw dropped and mouth open. Pure, utter class and the best I have seen him. Surely a top contender for the Universe in Oct again should he decide to do it.

On a side note a big well done to Wade in Class 4 for getting second esp as this time last week he was going to bail and also my good friend Eddie gray in Class 1 who again got second. I managed to convince Eddie to try something different in his final week and the result spoke for itself!

I met some great people over the weekend and it was great to spend some quality time with Neil and his family who due to distance I dont see enough of.

J


----------



## Dawn

DnSVideo said:


> The full results are up on RippedGlutes.net
> 
> We have sent several lots of results for the Nabba site, along with photo's but as you say there not on the site. However they are on our site.


Yep little ole me was sat there with my iphone sending the results through as they were announced...possibly the earliest reporting anywhere on the net:thumb:.....couldn't hear half the names right so probably loads of spelling mistakes:innocent:


----------



## Jay.32

mm2009 said:


> I got 4th Mate.Was pleased with the Condition i brought to the stage....but was a touch flat in the upperbody IMO....
> 
> Well done to all the guys who competed.I thought i might have squeezed into the Top 3.....But wasnt to be....You place where you place
> 
> I thought the Guy who got 3rd in Jnrs should have taken it.However...i didnt see the PreJudge...only the Evening,so the guys could have looked a lot different in the AM....


 Great shape mate:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

mm2009 said:


> I got 4th Mate.Was pleased with the Condition i brought to the stage....but was a touch flat in the upperbody IMO....
> 
> Well done to all the guys who competed.I thought i might have squeezed into the Top 3.....But wasnt to be....You place where you place
> 
> I thought the Guy who got 3rd in Jnrs should have taken it.However...i didnt see the PreJudge...only the Evening,so the guys could have looked a lot different in the AM....


you looked good mate, i would agree with you being a tad flat but looked good in a strong lineup it was good to meet you and your missus in the lift...face to the name and all that 



supercell said:


> On a side note a big well done to Wade in Class 4 for getting second esp as this time last week he was going to bail and also my good friend Eddie gray in Class 1 who again got second. I managed to convince Eddie to try something different in his final week and the result spoke for itself!
> 
> I met some great people over the weekend and it was great to spend some quality time with Neil and his family who due to distance I dont see enough of.
> 
> J


Got to agree Wade looked good (better in the evening though) i was unsure how Wade would look after speaking to both James and Wade before the show but he looked very good a physique that comes alive when he starts posing......great job Wade.....and you james...now remember what Caroline said Wade 

Eddie was excellant and had him 2nd from the get go Eddie is a great guy it was great to see him and his lovely mum Lynn on the day...


----------



## flexwright

anyone got the results for the welsh competitors


----------



## laurie g

does anyone know or find out what happened to the competitor that collapsed went to hospital?? we went back to the hotel (me an shaun mac premier inn) and a bodybuilder had collapsed and was being taken to hospital the staff told me he was competing?? hope hes ok


----------



## scottishgaz

laurie g said:


> does anyone know or find out what happened to the competitor that collapsed went to hospital?? we went back to the hotel (me an shaun mac premier inn) and a bodybuilder had collapsed and was being taken to hospital the staff told me he was competing?? hope hes ok


think he's ok he was back at hotel yesterday after being treated for dehydration ...


----------



## DnSVideo

B|GJOE said:


> That was my point, no 2009 results at all.


We have sent results in for all of the shows we have attended and I was told on the 11th May that they would be going up on the site along with photo's that we sent in.

All I can help with is that every show we attend the results are on our site, usually within 24 hours. Anyone who wants to paste them onto other sites feel free to, please remember to credit us, :thumbup1: after all it's us who put the extra work in, so everyone knows the results.


----------



## Willie

Stupid question here, aare the different classes based on height?

Excellent hams, mm2009


----------



## mm2009

Pscarb said:


> you looked good mate, i would agree with you being a tad flat but looked good in a strong lineup it was good to meet you and your missus in the lift...face to the name and all that


Likewise mate.I thought the face struck a bell...Sorry i wasnt very chatty....was fooked ! Struggled a bit during the PJ but felt bit better for the Evening show.

I thought it was a great Contest,and very well organised....which is always a huge bonus for the Competitors !

Looking very thick BTW Pscarb


----------



## Jay.32

Willie said:


> Stupid question here, aare the different classes based on height?
> 
> Excellent hams, mm2009


 no... width:lol:


----------



## staffy

Thanks Paul! lol dont worry ...she is the boss i have to listen to her  or ill be single lol

Thanks to James for getting me to do the show and helping with the last week as it where it goes wrong for me! you did a great job and it worked well 

Well done to all the other guys in my class it was a tough line up!


----------



## big silver back

flexwright said:


> anyone got the results for the welsh competitors


Only 2 welsh competitors placed, Natalie in the Ladies came 2nd and she looked great even better then she was in the barry show and Rod Night came 5th i think in class 1 also looked fantastic and again much improved from the barry show. But all the welsh competitors looked great and done themselfs proud i thought :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Yes Wade was better in evening I have to agree Paul. Wade takes a good 24 hours of drying out plus the huge Nandos and F&B cheesecake helped after prejudging!

He's back depleting again now ready for the load on wed afternoon for the Jersey show on sat, lets hope the weather is as good there.

Eddie is a great guy. He used to come to the gym I ran when he was about 16/17 years old and we managed to get Lynn training about 2 years later and the rest is history. Ed and Lynn have been good friends to me over the last 13 years and without them on sunday I wouldn't have got home!!!!

Shame we didn't have longer to talk mate. I am always running around like a headless chicken but hopefully we can hook up and have a proper chat very soon. The madness all stops in 2 weeks time so when you are next at H's or Castles let me know. It was also lovely to meet your better half Jen, for the first time.

J


----------



## big silver back

supercell said:


> Congratulations to everyone who competed on saturday. I had a fantastic time.
> 
> Standouts for me were Jason Corrick, Tom Young and Dave Titterton.
> 
> Jason looked fantastic; harder, sharper and slightly downsized but its the look that makes him what he is. Recent outing have seen Jason too big and less conditioned but he hit it bang on for saturday; awesome!!
> 
> As soon as the Class 3 boys walked out it was a 1 man class and thats no disrespect to Jo Walker who for me was improved on last year, showing a fuller more balanced physique (that just goes to show the quality in this class).
> 
> Tom was peeled and rock hard showing a great balanced physique from front to back. An amazing result for a guy who has been competing for such a short period of time. Again one to watch for the Universe should he decide to do it.
> 
> The only thing I would say is that he should just watch his midsection as in the evening it was distended especially in the overall.
> 
> I must admit I had Tom winning the overall until I saw them all standing up there and for me Dave was a clear winner. He may not have been as conditioned but he had one of those physiques which just leaves your jaw dropped and mouth open. Pure, utter class and the best I have seen him. Surely a top contender for the Universe in Oct again should he decide to do it.
> 
> On a side note a big well done to Wade in Class 4 for getting second esp as this time last week he was going to bail and also my good friend Eddie gray in Class 1 who again got second. I managed to convince Eddie to try something different in his final week and the result spoke for itself!
> 
> I met some great people over the weekend and it was great to spend some quality time with Neil and his family who due to distance I dont see enough of.
> 
> J


Seen you and Neil there and wanted to come and speak to you both, see if i could get some tips on my prep for the Nabba Wales next year but i was a bit shy :blush:


----------



## 3752

mm2009 said:


> Likewise mate.I thought the face struck a bell...Sorry i wasnt very chatty....was fooked ! Struggled a bit during the PJ but felt bit better for the Evening show.
> 
> I thought it was a great Contest,and very well organised....which is always a huge bonus for the Competitors !
> 
> Looking very thick BTW Pscarb


thanks mate, don't worry about chatting i and many others are the same  what are your plans now?



big silver back said:


> Only 2 welsh competitors placed, Natalie in the Ladies came 2nd and she looked great even better then she was in the barry show and Rod Night came 5th i think in class 1 also looked fantastic and again much improved from the barry show. But all the welsh competitors looked great and done themselfs proud i thought :thumb:


i spoke to Natalie and Martin in the car park great people and she looked very good...did herself and Wales proud



supercell said:


> Shame we didn't have longer to talk mate. I am always running around like a headless chicken but hopefully we can hook up and have a proper chat very soon. The madness all stops in 2 weeks time so when you are next at H's or Castles let me know. It was also lovely to meet your better half Jen, for the first time.
> 
> J


it was a shame buddy but i am the same as you i was running around chatting to loads plus i helped a few on the day to dry out a bit Jen was an angel putting up with it all....Jen thought you was lovely and nothing like what i had described to her:whistling:

i am due a trip to H's gym so will give you a shout buddy it is about time we had a proper chat....take care buddy....


----------



## flexwright

How did johnny reid do??


----------



## big silver back

PScarb i was gonna come over and say hi in the bar after the show but your a very popular chap!! just did'nt get the chance, would have loved to pick your brains a bit also mate.


----------



## big silver back

flexwright said:


> How did johnny reid do??


Jonny Reid did'nt make the top 6, i think he should have though imo


----------



## flexwright

big silver back said:


> Jonny Reid did'nt make the top 6, i think he should have though imo


cheers mate, will wait for some photos of the show, Nat looked the dogs, what was the winner like?


----------



## big silver back

flexwright said:


> cheers mate, will wait for some photos of the show, Nat looked the dogs, what was the winner like?


The winner was a bit more heavily muscled than Nat but i thought it was a very close call, i would'nt like to have judged it :confused1:

like you said tho mate Nat did look the dogs :thumb:


----------



## Edd209

Great weekend still so thirsty now and cant stop drinking. Tough lineup well happy with 2nd even though the only comments I am getting at work is. "2nd again thats not very good".

Glad I am off work for 2 weeks after weds, comments are abit annoying.

Thanks to James for the assistance in drying out.

Good to see you again Paul S

Eddie Gray


----------



## stevie flynn

eddie, 2nd is VERY GOOD so fcuk anyone elses negative comments bro.. you looked exelent in a v tuff line-up

gutted i didnt get chance to chat to mr llewellin... but suppose we were both pretty busy.. next time eh bud..

steve


----------



## big silver back

Edd209 said:


> Great weekend still so thirsty now and cant stop drinking. Tough lineup well happy with 2nd even though the only comments I am getting at work is. "2nd again thats not very good".
> 
> Glad I am off work for 2 weeks after weds, comments are abit annoying.
> 
> Thanks to James for the assistance in drying out.
> 
> Good to see you again Paul S
> 
> Eddie Gray


2nd is pretty fcuking good if you ask me, you looked amazing mate :thumb:


----------



## N2GB

Edd209 said:


> Great weekend still so thirsty now and cant stop drinking. Tough lineup well happy with 2nd even though the only comments I am getting at work is. "2nd again thats not very good".
> 
> Glad I am off work for 2 weeks after weds, comments are abit annoying.
> 
> Thanks to James for the assistance in drying out.
> 
> Good to see you again Paul S
> 
> Eddie Gray


 tell them if they think they can do better to have a go themselves,,

well done on your placing and to everyone else who commeted,,well done guys and girls :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## flexwright

Edd209 said:


> Great weekend still so thirsty now and cant stop drinking. Tough lineup well happy with 2nd even though the only comments I am getting at work is. "2nd again thats not very good".
> 
> Glad I am off work for 2 weeks after weds, comments are abit annoying.
> 
> Thanks to James for the assistance in drying out.
> 
> Good to see you again Paul S
> 
> Eddie Gray


2nd is great mate, ppl who say things are just jealous


----------



## mm2009

Pscarb said:


> thanks mate, don't worry about chatting i and many others are the same  what are your plans now?


Thats it competing wise now mate.Wanted one last go....

I got Diagnosed with Type I Diabetes back end of 2007  I was told if i tried to compete with Diabetes i would either:

1.Lose lots of Tissue due to Macros not being absorbed

2.Not come in shape due to all the insulin spikes ( I have to take 7 shots per day ! 2 x Basal and 5 x Bolus )

I think i did ok ! Was tough going though ! I thought i would just be able to do a type of Keto Diet....Protein / Fat.But when you take insulin with just Protein we know what happens ! Hypo time.....so Glucose tabs are required...which is a no no when you are trying to lose BF ! When people think insulin they only ever think of the carbs.Insulin needs to be present to absorb ALL nutrients

I managed to do the usual High Protein / Low Carb / Low Fat approach.Had some rough patches though,and quite a few Hypos during Cardio etc !

Thats one of the reasons i was a little flat ( Not making excuses ) During my Carb up my Blood Glucose was running high for some reason.A lot of the carbs just didnt get absorbed ! If your Blood Glucose is running too high your body will try and get rid of the excess Glucose via ****ing it out or sweating......

If anyone is interested i will go into more detail.Diabetes is much harder to control than most think ! I can do EXACTLY the same regime for 2 days in a row...but my Blood Glucose readings can be totally different for those 2 days ! You can never win with Diabetes.....Just do you best to "Control" it 

But then again....never say never  I learned a lot during this prep !


----------



## johnnyreid

flexwright said:


> How did johnny reid do??


Overall shambles for me the brits mate, didnt bring the same package as the welsh and i should have improved not worsened 

I didnt feel comfy up on the stage and my music went wrong with my routine which was the reason i walked off early....

Given that it didn't go too well for me the standard of the boys in my class (juniors) was amazing and there's no shame in not placing to them just dissapointed in myself.... first year for me though and you learn, just need to be more strict next year and really nail condition....

enjoying my food for a while now though


----------



## Martin Jones

Just started a new thread with a few photo's.


----------



## Martin Jones

Pscarb said:


> i spoke to Natalie and Martin in the car park great people and she looked very good...did herself and Wales proud


It was good to meet you Paul, and thank you for your kind words. I will pass them on to Natalie.


----------



## pflx

mm2009 said:


> I got 4th Mate.Was pleased with the Condition i brought to the stage....but was a touch flat in the upperbody IMO....
> 
> Well done to all the guys who competed.I thought i might have squeezed into the Top 3.....But wasnt to be....You place where you place
> 
> I thought the Guy who got 3rd in Jnrs should have taken it.However...i didnt see the PreJudge...only the Evening,so the guys could have looked a lot different in the AM....


Glad to hear ya still feeling positive, when i spoke to ya back stage at north you seemed very down. I have always thought you had loads of potential but at the north you were really awsome, for you to get forth the tops three must of been super good


----------



## 3752

one thing i forgot to mention is two ladies who helped out the athletes on the day and received no acknowledgment.....

Karen Marrillier and Wendy MCcReady both IFBB Pro's in their own right gave up their own time to help tan the athletes......thanks to both of you for helping out the athletes when they most needed it.


----------



## weeman

i'm mega thankful to wendy mccready,i lost my athletes pass/number and was stuck till well after the final call back for class 2 trying to convince them to let me backstage (i am a plumb i know) and she came to my rescue at the last minute and helped put my tan on/try and calm me down/listen to my girly moaning! godsend!!!


----------



## staffy

Yes Wendy & Karen did a awsome job!

Thank you Wendy for doing my tan  you a star!!


----------



## weeman

staffy said:


> Yes Wendy & Karen did a awsome job!
> 
> Thank you Wendy for doing my tan  you a star!!


saturday was the first time i had seen you in the flesh Wade,and i was really impressed by you,you look impressive in pics but it doesnt do you justice for how you look in real life,awesome!


----------



## flexwright

johnnyreid said:


> Overall shambles for me the brits mate, didnt bring the same package as the welsh and i should have improved not worsened
> 
> I didnt feel comfy up on the stage and my music went wrong with my routine which was the reason i walked off early....
> 
> Given that it didn't go too well for me the standard of the boys in my class (juniors) was amazing and there's no shame in not placing to them just dissapointed in myself.... first year for me though and you learn, just need to be more strict next year and really nail condition....
> 
> enjoying my food for a while now though


sorry to here that buddy, first year is a learning experience as you stated, whats you plans for the rest of the year now


----------



## jono26

hey do u know how rod knight got on please


----------



## big silver back

jono26 said:


> hey do u know how rod knight got on please


5th mate, he looked awsome much improved from the barry show


----------



## mm2009

pflx said:


> Glad to hear ya still feeling positive, when i spoke to ya back stage at north you seemed very down. I have always thought you had loads of potential but at the north you were really awsome, for you to get forth the tops three must of been super good


Cheers for the kind words mate.I probably wasnt down....im just a miserable c**t  Nah....im just very reserved mate  When you back onstage....You used to get peeled !


----------



## johnnyreid

flexwright said:


> sorry to here that buddy, first year is a learning experience as you stated, whats you plans for the rest of the year now


haven't decided yet mate am mulling over a few options but i will b on that stage soon i can guarantee that, showing that i've learnt and bringing an even better shape than the welsh, i love what i do and i cant b away from it


----------



## big silver back

johnnyreid said:


> haven't decided yet mate am mulling over a few options but i will b on that stage soon i can guarantee that, showing that i've learnt and bringing an even better shape than the welsh, i love what i do and i cant b away from it


 Port talbot in september :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> one thing i forgot to mention is two ladies who helped out the athletes on the day and received no acknowledgment.....
> 
> Karen Marrillier and Wendy MCcReady both IFBB Pro's in their own right gave up their own time to help tan the athletes......thanks to both of you for helping out the athletes when they most needed it.


Ditto.

Great job girls!!

J


----------



## trs1

coco said:


> ill be there watching, cant wait
> 
> shouting for the ROCK , and brian and everyone else lol
> 
> good luck everyone


looks like Ian got it right mate. cograts to him and all who competed on sat. the standard was excellent as good as it gets imo.


----------



## pflx

mm2009 said:


> Cheers for the kind words mate.I probably wasnt down....im just a miserable c**t  Nah....im just very reserved mate  When you back onstage....You used to get peeled !


You were miserable cos of the condition you were in mate, i could nt beleive how awsome you looked and was so happy that you used the potential you have had for a while. As for myself god knows lol, when am good enough then al do another but if and when that is then bloody hell i dont know


----------



## jono26

do u know how a guy called rod knight get on?


----------



## Dawn

jono26 said:


> do u know how a guy called rod knight get on?


He was 5th in class 1


----------



## johnnyreid

anyone know how many qualify from the NABBA england to the universe??


----------



## johnnyreid

ok much appreciated mate


----------



## flexwright

johnnyreid said:


> anyone know how many qualify from the NABBA england to the universe??


is this what your planning to do then mate?


----------



## johnnyreid

flexwright said:


> is this what your planning to do then mate?


yeah dude i know if i can go there in the same condition if not better than i was at the welsh i can crack it, i did myself no justice at the brits and learnt the hard way about certain things.

I have a point to prove, not to anyone else but myself. I love this sport although i've being doing it only 8months i can't see myself ever wanting to stop.....

Another good thing is if i qualify for universe through england i have only a week between them so less margin for error there.....


----------



## flexwright

johnnyreid said:


> yeah dude i know if i can go there in the same condition if not better than i was at the welsh i can crack it, i did myself no justice at the brits and learnt the hard way about certain things.
> 
> I have a point to prove, not to anyone else but myself. I love this sport although i've being doing it only 8months i can't see myself ever wanting to stop.....
> 
> Another good thing is if i qualify for universe through england i have only a week between them so less margin for error there.....


can you say what those things were?


----------



## johnnyreid

well i wasn't as focused between the welsh and brits as i was on the lead upto the welsh....

After the welsh i kicked the **** out of it for a few days gave myself a lot of work to do.

my cardio wasn't as intense, and for example if Marc would tell me to eat a Tbspn of peanutbutter id eat the biggest heap i could get on a spoon, little things like this.

Also i struggle with carb up.... instead of trickling carbs in through the days i was eating loads at once and with my digestion trouble ended up bloated full and to top it off i spilled on the day.... live and learn mate eh!!


----------



## flexwright

johnnyreid said:


> well i wasn't as focused between the welsh and brits as i was on the lead upto the welsh....
> 
> After the welsh i kicked the **** out of it for a few days gave myself a lot of work to do.
> 
> my cardio wasn't as intense, and for example if Marc would tell me to eat a Tbspn of peanutbutter id eat the biggest heap i could get on a spoon, little things like this.
> 
> Also i struggle with carb up.... instead of trickling carbs in through the days i was eating loads at once and with my digestion trouble ended up bloated full and to top it off i spilled on the day.... live and learn mate eh!!


we all have to start somewhere mate and learn as we go along


----------



## johnnyreid

indeed, gonna nail it this time and redeem myself


----------



## bodyworks

johnnyreid said:


> anyone know how many qualify from the NABBA england to the universe??


its the judges choice if they think top 3 are good enough they will invite them all, however even if you win your class if the judges dont think your good enough you wont get an invite

xx


----------



## big silver back

johnnyreid said:


> yeah dude i know if i can go there in the same condition if not better than i was at the welsh i can crack it, i did myself no justice at the brits and learnt the hard way about certain things.
> 
> I have a point to prove, not to anyone else but myself. I love this sport although i've being doing it only 8months i can't see myself ever wanting to stop.....
> 
> Another good thing is if i qualify for universe through england i have only a week between them so less margin for error there.....


Won't you be able to represent wales at the Universe???


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Won't you be able to represent wales at the Universe???


I don't think he will if he qualifies at the England but then i don't want to upset anyone again do i :whistling:


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> I don't think he will if he qualifies at the England but then i don't want to upset anyone again do i :whistling:


Whoops i forgot this is a really touchy subject aint it!!!! :whistling: ha ha


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Whoops i forgot this is a really touchy subject aint it!!!! :whistling: ha ha


not for me:whistling: :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> not for me:whistling: :thumb:


 Paul i seen you in the bar after the Britain i wanted to ask your advice about contest prep but those girls started arguing and i never had the chance :sad:


----------



## johnnyreid

big silver back said:


> Won't you be able to represent wales at the Universe???


Mike said that but i think with how the subject has been so touchy if he was to put me in to represent wales it would cause upset more than likely.....

If i can qualify for the universe through the England then no1 can say a thing! just be a shame i'm not representing wales at the universe, if i made it that is....


----------



## Daviewrdl

Who were the main photographers at the show, and when will this DVD be available


----------



## stevie flynn

"Paul i seen you in the bar after the Britain "

it was difficult NOT to see hime at the bar with the shirt he was wearing.. haha it was a killer.. ;-)

peace paul.. 

steve


----------



## big silver back

stevie flynn said:


> "Paul i seen you in the bar after the Britain "
> 
> it was difficult NOT to see hime at the bar with the shirt he was wearing.. haha it was a killer.. ;-)
> 
> peace paul..
> 
> steve


 Hey that was a nice shirt, can you get them in adult sizes? :laugh: Joking mate


----------



## 3752

[email protected] that shirt was classic Mr Flynn one day i will repay your fashion critique my friend.....

Silver child sizes are cheaper


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> [email protected] *that shirt was classic* Mr Flynn one day i will repay your fashion critique my friend.....
> 
> Silver child sizes are cheaper


Yeah in 1970's Hawaii!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## 3752

now thats just plain nasty, you try to bring some culture into some peoples lives and this is what you get its a damn shame


----------



## W33BAM

Well Paul, as I told you at the show..... I LOVED your shirt! Yeah I know, I'm a suck up!!! But I DID like it!


----------



## ElfinTan

I've seen more culture in an Actimel x


----------



## ElfinTan

You know I luff ya really! :wub:


----------



## Need-valid-info

havnt looked at the whole thread but are there any pictures i can look at\?


----------



## weeman

theres a thread in the shows and pro's section with pics/links to pics mate


----------



## Need-valid-info

thanks alot


----------



## Need-valid-info

name of the thread do u knw i unable to find it


----------



## weeman

Need-valid-info said:


> name of the thread do u knw i unable to find it


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/61788-nabba-british-pics.html

there you go buddy,if you go over and join ripped glutes as well the mrs and i posted up around 220 pics we took on the day as well,its in the gallery section there,you wont miss it


----------



## Need-valid-info

bang on ta very much


----------

